# At what age did your child wipe their bottom alone?



## LaDY

So...when should your child be wiping their bottom independently?...when did yours? x


----------



## rosie272

Charlie has been doing it properly since just before he was 4. He was doing it by himself for a good while before then, but I had to help out. Now he can do it fine - now and then he doesn't do it properly at pre-school but I think he's just in such a rush to get back to play in there! We don't have that issue anywhere else.


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar is 4.5 yrs, he still can't do it alone


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

My daughter will be 4 in May, she'll wipe her own bum if she's done a wee but point blank refuses to wipe her bum if she's done a poo :wacko:


----------



## embo216

I have to say mine have always done their own bottoms, well I helped them out at first. We used those flushable bottom wipes to make it easier.


----------



## sarah0108

Mine have always done it alone, as soon as they were potty training (obviously helped them out/taught them first)


----------



## WW1

My LO point blank refuses to wipe hers and she's just over 4. It was becoming a battle so I've eased off and will set up a sticker chart in the near future. Such fun!


----------



## aimee-lou

Earl can do it, but at the moment we're having a few 'accidents' so I'm having to take more control to make sure he's clean etc. Once he's a bit more reliable I'll hand it back to him. He has been doing it since around when he turned 4, which was October time. I leave a pack of baby wipes on top of the toilet for him to use which helps a bit.


----------



## stephx

Since she was potty trained at 2.5

I don't think they would do it for her at preschool anyway x


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy has been doing it since she was almost 4.


----------



## Erised

Eleanor started at around 3 and a half, but with us there to make sure everything was done ok (not the wrong way, as she's prone to bladder infections). Since turning 4 she does it herself without us being there. Will admit she still has lazy days where she'll call us to do it for her though, but during the night she won't wake us up for it.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

With help since he potty trained just after he turned 3, without help for the past couple of months. He could always do it fine really but he wasn't confident and wanted me to do it aswell.


----------



## neadyda

Jamie's 3 and he does it on his own x


----------



## alicecooper

4


----------



## JASMAK

2 for my youngest, 4 for my middle, and I am not sure for the oldest because he didn't go to preschool. That being said, if there is diarrhea or whatever, they will call me in.


----------



## wishuwerehere

She does wipe a wee but still can't wipe a poo on her own, she really can't get the hang of front to back so I'm worried about her getting an infection.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine did when potty trained. Ive never done it once out nappies!


----------



## history_girls

She's wiped her bottom for a wee fine since she was about 2 1/2 but poo is a different matter. She still likes to call from the toilet 'I've done a Poo' at the top of her voice. She expects someone to appear, say 'Bend like a frog' (weird my OH's doing - apparently when he was a boy it was 'See London' so I shouldn't complain?!?!?) and wipe for her.

I am at the process of getting her to do it herself and we've made quite rapid progress this week. Going to school in September has really motivated me and her.


----------



## hattiehippo

Mine can at preschool and has been able to since he turned 4.

At home he asks for help still but he can do it if he really wants to!


----------



## MrsT&Ben

I'd just like Ben to poo in a toilet instead of a nappy, I'm starting to think it's never going to happen :( 

Sorry that doesn't answer your post!


----------



## Foogirl

Abby can't at 5 but I'm not sure if this is because of her cerebral palsy or not. Interested in other responses here!


----------



## tiggerbounce

I am still trying to teach chloe, very concerned about when she starts school and can't do it herself


----------



## karlilay

Madi has been doing it for a good year, but recently reverted back to asking me to help. Because she says she does it the wrong way (back to front) and that she can't do it properly the right way.
Trying to teach her, I find having toilet wipes helps more than tissue, I get Hello Kitty ones from B&M :)


----------



## Ckelley

LaDY said:


> So...when should your child be wiping their bottom independently?...when did yours? x

We are still struggling with getting everything clean. She is 7. She stands up to wipe and if it is poop it makes a big mess because it spreads when she stands. So... Still a work in progress for us.


----------



## kerrie24

Owen turned four on friday but still asks me to wipe for him.Im currently trying to learn him before he starts school in September.


----------



## Baby France

Monster would wipe himself after potty training etc and do a good job from around 3.

Elf has been confident from around 2/3 BUT she doesn't really do a good enough job and from pre-school and nursery have found her to be sore etc... :( But it is just a learning process.


----------



## lindseymw

Joshua has been wiping himself (without further intervention needed) since he was 3.

Jacob still needs a bit of help but is getting there.


----------



## Seity

Gabriel is only just finally toilet trained at almost 4.5 and he's also suddenly taken an interest in wiping his own butt. We have the flush-able wipes, but often have to help him still because he'll take one swipe and think he's clean when he's not even close.


----------



## minties

Thomas wipes his own bum at 3.5 years. He doesn't sit to poo, he squats with his feet on the seat. Much less poo smudging that way(his idea).


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm still helping mojo and he's 4.5. He tries... But he tends to make a mess!

Madeleine I can't remember... But I still find the odd skid mark in her knickers and she's 7


----------



## hellohefalump

Seity, mojos only just potty trained too, it's good to see another 'late' potty trainer... I thought we were the only one!


----------



## mummylove

My daughter started wiping her own bum at around 3 and half


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

My youngest son started wiping his own bum at about 3 years old but with help, he is now 5 and a half and i still have to check his bum after hes wiped and nearly everytime send him back to wipe again, he does have severe IBS though so its to be expected. But i just hope soon enough i wont have to keep checking after every poo, sometimes i have to send him back to wipe again at least 4 times and i end up just doing it for him to save him clogging my toilet full of tissue lol x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive not needed to do it sincr fully potty trained?


----------



## CoralInGold

Brooke has just started, put up a bit of an argument, but I think that's more to do with her being a bit of a lazy bum more than anything lol!


----------



## Eleanor ace

DS is 3, he started a couple of months ago and it's still a bit hit andmiss- if he is in a ruch he doesn't do a great job but he doesn't want me to do it for him anymore.


----------

